# Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I will be seeing this performed November 25 at Cincinnati Music Hall! So excited.

I'm flying solo on this too!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Cool. I used to work there at Music Hall. In the orchestra library. Got lots of cheap tickets. Big barn of a hall with sound of widely varying quality depending on where one sits. It was a great orchestra when I was there.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> Cool. I used to work there at Music Hall. In the orchestra library. Got lots of cheap tickets. Big barn of a hall with sound of widely varying quality depending on where one sits. It was a great orchestra when I was there.


I'm in the back in an obstructed viewing seat for 14, but it should still be cool!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I just downloaded the Honeck/Pittsburgh recording yesterday. Might impressive


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I will be seeing this performed November 25 at Cincinnati Music Hall! So excited.
> 
> I'm flying solo on this too!


No classical music mates , male/ female to accompany you?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

no, none. mom sometimes!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Saw this wonderful symphony performed last Saturday by St Petersburg Symphony Orchestra.

My favourite Tchaikovsky symphony. Love the beginning when the basson start and end of last movement when the music just dies!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I got to see the great symphony performed by Madison Symphony Orchestra a couple months ago. Kind of a mediocre performance to be honest, but remarkable symphony, one my favorites!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

They are all performing Shostakovich's Cello Concerto 1 which sounds exciting so far as I listen to it for the first time!


----------

